# headed to Prince of Wales



## alpinebowman

Hey guys, 
I am making my first hunting trip to Alaska in November and am looking for any advice or tips you are willing to give for Prince of Wales island. Longbow was awesome with a ton of great info on the deer hunting but more doesn't hurt. 
I am looking to go bow only. I am buying some helly Hansen rain gear and taking rubber boots. We are staying at a lodge and will have a truck to cruise the island with. 
Deer wise it seems road hunting that time is good as is hitting the beaches and muskeg. Hopefully being peak rut we will be using rattles and calls to bring them in close. Our base is in Thorne bay. I am excited to finally get back to Alaska but certainly don't want to be ill prepared for the lousy weather I hear is expected. 
Thanks,


----------



## longbow

Man are you going to have fun!!
Someone else you might want to PM is SVMoose. His dad use to own a cabin in Whale Pass on POW. He has quite a bit of knowledge about that part of the island.


----------



## alpinebowman

Thanks longbow I will do that. I can't believe it is so close already.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner

no advise from me other than to have a great time! I can't wait to get back to AK.


----------



## longbow

I thought of another good contact. Bill Miller of Calder Mountain Lodge. (208) 852-0191 He lives in Preston, Idaho and runs his lodge on POW during summer and fall for fishing and bears. My son use to guide for him. He doesn't guide for deer so he'd probably be quite open about what he knows.


----------



## svmoose

Shoot me a PM with any questions you have. I haven't been there in November, but know 2 guys who have a lot. I'm also good friends with Bill Miller and his family. I was up there beginning of September doing some fishing and helping Bill's father in law with his new lodge in whale pass.


----------



## silentstalker

Good luck Alpine! Looking forward to hearing your adventure!


----------



## Packout

Sounds like you are in for a great hunt. I hunted sitka blacktails a month ago for the first time. September high country is much different than Nov, so I'm not much good for advice. I did enjoy my HellyHansen rain gear and it held up well hiking miles through the devils club and rock. I think rubber boots could be needed, but a good pair of hiking boot would be nice.

I researched a POW November hunt for years. Never been there, but the info I found always referred to hunting the mid-level, old growth areas as they break into the muskeg and calling. Learn to call. I have a good friend in AK that hunts only in Nov. and calling is his number one strategy.

You are a great archer, but man it would be hard to not have a gun in the group just in case weather or other issues arise which make killing one with a bow problematic. Good luck and look forward to your report.


----------



## scott_rn

Here are a few thoughts on calls:
http://forums.outdoorsdirectory.com/showthread.php/105632-deer-call


----------



## alpinebowman

Thanks for the info packout. I was definitely looking to wear my good late season boots up with me and pack the rubber boots so I had both options. The guys I am going with have some ecperience calling and rattling so I hope that is a good start and one of the group will be rifle hunting I just don't know if I will want to take it out. I am as stubborn as they come for archery


----------



## silentstalker

So Packout, how was your hunt? I have the Helly Hensen rain gear and rubber boots. We were supposed to go this year but the hunt fell through for several reasons. I would be very interested in the where, when, and how you got it done!


----------



## alpinebowman

thanks for that link Scott.


----------



## Packout

Here is a great forum-- http://www.blacktailcountry.com/ A guy on there goes by muskegman (or at least he was on there a few years ago) and has a wealth of info on POW hunts. Definitely take the hiking boots and I wish I'd have discovered the Helly Hansen gear years ago. I hope you shoot them with your bow, but at least tip one over with the rifle if it comes to that. They are pretty deer.

Sorry for the hijack, but since SS asked and I don't usually post report threads.....
I had always dreamed of hunting sitka blacktails and had the opportunity the 2nd week of Sept. I went up there fishing and asked the lodge if I could bring a rifle to hunt deer- they said ok, but they couldn't help me at all. I went DIY one day-- while everyone else went fishing. Ended up hiking a couple miles up a valley and 4,500ish vertical feet to above timberline from sea level. (Had to hike 2 different chutes after I got cliffed out 2,000' up the first one.) Shot a mature buck (3-4yo) 2x2 with eyeguards and decent mass. The buck was weary (only saw the one buck), but the 5 doe I saw were very easy to get close to. I doubt they had ever seen a human in that basin.

Problem with the island I was on- it has the highest density in NA of critters called brown bears. I saw bear sign on the hike up and then ran into 4 different bears on the hike out, even with me being very noisy and vocal. The first one at 40 yards in the devil's club, walked away from me and then shadowed me for 400 or so yards down the valley- staying 100-150 yards away. Bears 2 and 3 I jumped at maybe 50 yards and they trotted away growling and carrying on.

I thought I was in the clear when a minute or two later a growling-roaring mass starts running toward me through the trees. She started 150 or so yards away, came out of the trees at 80ish yards away, locked onto me and covered the next 50+ yards in light speed. She stopped at 25 yards just as the gun was hitting my shoulder. We had a nice chat as I yelled and she roared, growled, popped her jaw, slobbered, and just let me know she was kinda mad. That lasted 5 minutes or more, until I had to walk past her to get to the beach 100 yards away- and wading into the ocean up to my waist. Some guys I tell the story to call that a "false charge", but I'm calling it a charge. haha Longbow probably calls that a long-range. I think the 2 bears just before were yearlings and the bear that charged was their momma.

The lodge sits in the middle of nowhere and there is an old fellow who lives next to the lodge and guides grizzly hunters. He stopped by the lodge about an hour after I had left. When they told him where I went he said "No! There are bears killing bears up there right now." I guess the salmon run was poor and the bears were hungrier and ornerier than usual.

So not much of a deer story, more of a bear story. Oh, and I won't do a hunt like that again- the first 3 bears weren't too bad, but the 4th bear was more than I cared to experience. I'll wait til Nov, when the bears are less of an issue. As I hiked out I thought it would be fun to do the trip with one or two of my sons. Nope. Not going to happen. So I'd suggest hunting them either on an island without brown bears or hunt after the bears are not as much a concern-- if you are doing it DIY.


----------



## longbow

Packout said:


> Here is a great forum-- http://www.blacktailcountry.com/ A guy on there goes by muskegman (or at least he was on there a few years ago) and has a wealth of info on POW hunts. Definitely take the hiking boots and I wish I'd have discovered the Helly Hansen gear years ago. I hope you shoot them with your bow, but at least tip one over with the rifle if it comes to that. They are pretty deer.
> 
> Sorry for the hijack, but since SS asked and I don't usually post report threads.....
> I had always dreamed of hunting sitka blacktails and had the opportunity the 2nd week of Sept. I went up there fishing and asked the lodge if I could bring a rifle to hunt deer- they said ok, but they couldn't help me at all. I went DIY one day-- while everyone else went fishing. Ended up hiking a couple miles up a valley and 4,500ish vertical feet to above timberline from sea level. (Had to hike 2 different chutes after I got cliffed out 2,000' up the first one.) Shot a mature buck (3-4yo) 2x2 with eyeguards and decent mass. The buck was weary (only saw the one buck), but the 5 doe I saw were very easy to get close to. I doubt they had ever seen a human in that basin.
> 
> Problem with the island I was on- it has the highest density in NA of critters called brown bears. I saw bear sign on the hike up and then ran into 4 different bears on the hike out, even with me being very noisy and vocal. The first one at 40 yards in the devil's club, walked away from me and then shadowed me for 400 or so yards down the valley- staying 100-150 yards away. Bears 2 and 3 I jumped at maybe 50 yards and they trotted away growling and carrying on.
> 
> I thought I was in the clear when a minute or two later a growling-roaring mass starts running toward me through the trees. She started 150 or so yards away, came out of the trees at 80ish yards away, locked onto me and covered the next 50+ yards in light speed. She stopped at 25 yards just as the gun was hitting my shoulder. We had a nice chat as I yelled and she roared, growled, popped her jaw, slobbered, and just let me know she was kinda mad. That lasted 5 minutes or more, until I had to walk past her to get to the beach 100 yards away- and wading into the ocean up to my waist. Some guys I tell the story to call that a "false charge", but I'm calling it a charge. haha Longbow probably calls that a long-range. I think the 2 bears just before were yearlings and the bear that charged was their momma.
> 
> The lodge sits in the middle of nowhere and there is an old fellow who lives next to the lodge and guides grizzly hunters. He stopped by the lodge about an hour after I had left. When they told him where I went he said "No! There are bears killing bears up there right now." I guess the salmon run was poor and the bears were hungrier and ornerier than usual.
> 
> So not much of a deer story, more of a bear story. Oh, and I won't do a hunt like that again- the first 3 bears weren't too bad, but the 4th bear was more than I cared to experience. I'll wait til Nov, when the bears are less of an issue. As I hiked out I thought it would be fun to do the trip with one or two of my sons. Nope. Not going to happen. So I'd suggest hunting them either on an island without brown bears or hunt after the bears are not as much a concern-- if you are doing it DIY.


25 yards?! I bet your mind was going wild. You were at a point where she decided both of your fates. Most of the time they storm in, prove their point and walk off grumbling. But you have no idea what their intentions are. Always carry extra undies while in brown bear country.
As a bonus, I ran down to the creek and got a picture of a couple bears for you. They're only about 7-8 footers but that's all that was down there. Bring back memories?










Pm me with the island you were on. Kodiak? Afognak?


----------



## longbow

Let's give this thread back to alpinebowman. Sorry buddy.


----------



## swbuckmaster

Sounds like a cool adventure packout. Cant wait for alpine to get back and tell his story


----------



## Packout

I look forward to Alpine's report also. I still want to hunt Nov sitkas. Hope all goes well.

If Alpine would like me to remove the previous post then I will. Shouldn't have hi-jacked the thread with my experience which didn't relate much to his hunt.


----------



## alpinebowman

No problem with the tangents. I am glad there are only black bears on POW but a 400lb+ blackie is not much fun either. 
Just the experiences like you had will make the trip worth it and a forky blacktail to bring back will just top the adventure. 
I have talked to muskeg man a couple of times as well.


----------



## alpinebowman

I also should have some great footage as one guy in the group is a big photographer/videographer so that should be awesome. I may get some decent trophy photos finally when I kill one.


----------



## Mtnbeer

Packout said:


> Sorry for the hijack, but since SS asked and I don't usually post report threads.....
> I had always dreamed of hunting sitka blacktails and had the opportunity the 2nd week of Sept. I went up there fishing and asked the lodge if I could bring a rifle to hunt deer- they said ok, but they couldn't help me at all. I went DIY one day-- while everyone else went fishing. Ended up hiking a couple miles up a valley and 4,500ish vertical feet to above timberline from sea level. (Had to hike 2 different chutes after I got cliffed out 2,000' up the first one.) Shot a mature buck (3-4yo) 2x2 with eyeguards and decent mass. The buck was weary (only saw the one buck), but the 5 doe I saw were very easy to get close to. I doubt they had ever seen a human in that basin.
> 
> Problem with the island I was on- it has the highest density in NA of critters called brown bears. I saw bear sign on the hike up and then ran into 4 different bears on the hike out, even with me being very noisy and vocal. The first one at 40 yards in the devil's club, walked away from me and then shadowed me for 400 or so yards down the valley- staying 100-150 yards away. Bears 2 and 3 I jumped at maybe 50 yards and they trotted away growling and carrying on.


Sorry to jump in on the hijack, but were you on Admiralty???


----------



## alpinebowman

Well we have a little bump in the road. One member of the group recieved some medical news that is preventing him from joining us. with that we are looking for a last minute fill in. if you want to come you will need to get a plane ticket to ketchican. From there we are taking a charter flight to the island. we will give a very reduced rate for your week in the lodge. Let me know asap if you are interested.


----------



## Packout

That is so tempting-- seeing as I still have an unfilled AK deer tag..... Wish I had the means to tag along. I will say Alpine would be a good guy to go on a hunt with- in case anyone had reservations of joining a group.

Another thought for you Alpine-- Do you already have your licenses and tags? If not, call the vendor you are planning on buying from to make sure they have them in stock. When I bought mine, they were the last 2 tags I could find outside of the FG office. Not sure how far you'll be from town, but I'd buy 2 tags and then go buy more depending on what I was seeing and how convenient it was to get to a vendor.


----------



## alpinebowman

Packout, 
I don't have my tags yet. I was planning on buying the first 2 in Ketchikan then additional ones at the store in Thornebay as I need them. We should be only minutes from the store.


----------



## longbow

Alpine, we are starting to see some rutting activity already. They should be on fire when you get here. Good luck.


----------



## alpinebowman

That is great news. The guys at the lodge have killed a couple nice bucks already. 

I sure hope I have all I need an ready by next week. I am trying to think of all of the items I am going to forget. :-o


----------



## alpinebowman

Ohh and I am certainly glad I won't be tromping around bears like you have in your neck of the woods. :shock:


----------



## longbow

A guy here just killed a really nice 3x3 yesterday. We rarely see anything bigger than 3x3 here because we just don't have the gene pool they do on Kodiak and POW. He said it was following a doe and was acting all rutty. "YOU ARE GOING TO HAVE FUN DUDE!"


----------



## alpinebowman

well I think I have all I need but I sure wonder how people get all of their gear under 50 lbs. Granted I am bringing most of my snacks/food and a gun now with my bow I still see it hard getting to that number without looking like stay puff because I am wearing all of my gear


----------



## alpinebowman

Well I am back and as usual more educated. Had a great time and can't wait to get back. I will try to get a write up over a few days when I have some free time. 
Most of all I want to thank everyone that offered up advice and insight. I think I was fully prepared for whatever the island threw at me but in the end rain gear really wasn't needed but I certainly loved the rubber boots.

More to come.


----------



## bowgy

Can't wait to hear the story8)


----------



## torowy

Excited for the story


----------



## longbow

alpinebowman said:


> Well I am back and as usual more educated. Had a great time and can't wait to get back. I will try to get a write up over a few days when I have some free time.
> Most of all I want to thank everyone that offered up advice and insight. I think I was fully prepared for whatever the island threw at me but in the end rain gear really wasn't needed but I certainly loved the rubber boots.
> 
> More to come.


I've been sitting here for 30 minutes waiting for a write-up! Come on already! (I might be a little impatient :mrgreen


----------



## silentstalker

Cant wait for the write up and pictures! Which rubber boots did you end up using?


----------



## alpinebowman

Well I will start things off but won't promise a quick write up. The Travel up was better than expected. No delays lost bags or even a bit of trouble with the weapons check. Can't say the same for my Canadian buddies as they missed there first flight thinking the connecting flight departure was the first flight departure. Some miracles were made and a convienent 1 stop flight turned into 4 connections to barely make to Seattle for the last flight. I wish this was the last issue for my new good friends from the north country.
Made it in to Ketchikan on time to a light alaska rain and the adventure was on. We called the hotel shuttle and when he picked us up he offered to take us to walmart and we jumped on that to get some needed supplies and tags.
This is where things again went sideways for my the Canadians. Turns out they are not only non-residents but non-resident aliens and as such then had to pay $300 for a licensce and $200 per tag where I was only paying $85 and $150. Now this was certainly bad but the total death nail was the requirement to have a guide as a NR alien for ANY big game. We couldn't believe it.:mmph: So I purchased my tags and decided to check out any other options once we made it too the island.
We then made our way back to the hotel and grabbed a quick bite to eat at THE Saturday night hangout and went to bed exited to make the final hop to the island.


----------



## bowgy

OK, you got my attention, I'm listening


----------



## longbow

Welllllll? Dang it Alpine, hurry up.


----------



## alpinebowman

Okay so Sunday morning we wake up to a gorgeous day and head out early to find some Breakfast. We are greeted in early to Dave's as we peak through the window and he happily entertains us for the next hour with stories and food. 
We thank dave and head out for my first float plane ride. We quickly get all setup and in the air in no time. With great weather and visibility in no time we taxi up to Thornebay.
We are meet by the lodge owner and we make the the town tour and see the cabin. The facilities are great so we quickly get gear together in hopes to get the hunting started. 
With only me having tags we mainly plan sunday as a recon trip. We make our way to a "this looks good" road and take it up. Once close to the top we park and decide to just start walking. We quickly find a well used trail and decide to give it a try. We found a few openings but it is THICK country. We decide to call a little and nothing. we find another great intersection and call again. Now I wish I was exagerating but you better be ready when you call a blacktail. My buddy made a call and rattle sequesce and in 20-30 second I get a doe popping out at 10 yards from me :shock:. needless to say she quickly figured us out and stomped her foot and was gone. The remaining time that night we kicked up 1 other deer and found some cool country.


----------



## alpinebowman

The next day we hit a some new country a local told us about. First spot was a newer clear cut. And don't get confused with the clear in clear cut. Those areas are nasty with unlimited spots to hide a dog sized deer. 
We hiked an incorrect draw for a bit before returning to the roads and decided to take a walk down the closed section. We soon spotted our first buck standing in the road just under 300 yards out. We decided on a plan and right as I took off it did the same. What my friends saw and I didn't was a wolf had the same idea as me and chased off our first buck. A cool sighting I wish I hadn't missed. We found 1 other doe and that ended the morning.


----------



## alpinebowman

That evening we hit another new area. This was all going to be an old closed road. We could clearly see it was well used by the deer and once a 1/2 mile up it the people stopped as well. Slowly working up we just worked though a large land slide and I needed a pit stop. I was just getting ready to go again when my friends were poking some very fresh scat when a rukus started above us and before we new it we had a buck in hot persuit right at us. My buddy started bleating jsut before it hit the road not 15 yards in front of us and stopped him just inside the trees on the side of the road. I had made myself ready in the meantime and when it stopped I drew back and looked for a hole. I had to slip past 2 trees right on its front leg but he was close enough to do it. I found my "hole" and sent some carbon his way. 
Next thing we hear a crack and I am not sure if it was tree or deer. as the deer is quickly off the edge of the road and into the draw. It was alsready starting to get dark in the thick timber so we quickly went to look for any sign of a hit. 
WIth in a minute my buddy found blood and the hunt was on. It was tough going in the wet dim trees but only 10 yards into the track my other buddy spotted him pilled up not 25 yards from the shot. We quickly made it to him and new right away it wasn't a keeper but I had my first black tail. We cleaned him and hauled him back to the truck and promptly enjoyed a great meal.  
Needless to say we were pretty stoked to have one down in the first full day giving us much hope for the remainder of the week.


----------



## silentstalker

How about some pics to go along with your stories? Can't wait to hear more.


----------



## longbow

alpinebowman said:


> That evening we hit another new area. This was all going to be an old closed road. We could clearly see it was well used by the deer and once a 1/2 mile up it the people stopped as well. Slowly working up we just worked though a large land slide and I needed a pit stop. I was just getting ready to go again when my friends were poking some very fresh scat when a rukus started above us and before we new it we had a buck in hot persuit right at us. My buddy started bleating jsut before it hit the road not 15 yards in front of us and stopped him just inside the trees on the side of the road. I had made myself ready in the meantime and when it stopped I drew back and looked for a hole. I had to slip past 2 trees right on its front leg but he was close enough to do it. I found my "hole" and sent some carbon his way.
> Next thing we hear a crack and I am not sure if it was tree or deer. as the deer is quickly off the edge of the road and into the draw. It was alsready starting to get dark in the thick timber so we quickly went to look for any sign of a hit.
> WIth in a minute my buddy found blood and the hunt was on. It was tough going in the wet dim trees but only 10 yards into the track my other buddy spotted him pilled up not 25 yards from the shot. We quickly made it to him and new right away it wasn't a keeper but I had my first black tail. We cleaned him and hauled him back to the truck and promptly enjoyed a great meal.
> Needless to say we were pretty stoked to have one down in the first full day giving us much hope for the remainder of the week.


Dang nice Alpine!!!! Congrats.


----------



## Packout

Alpine, you are almost as bad as SW. Lets see the results and hear the story.


----------



## alpinebowman

The next morning we went up and hit the same area for a morning hunt. We again slowly worked up the closed road but had no sightings. We decided to drop down to the river and see if we could travel it without much trouble. 
It took some crashing and bush whacking to get to the bottom but when we made it the trees opened up to a beautiful canopy and I immediately spotted a deer less than 20 yards away with its head behind a tree. I quickly signaled the guys to get down and I waited with nocked arrow for it to show its head. When it finally lifted it revealed a beautiful doe that was soon joined by a fawn. unaware or us she turned and started feeding our way with my friend filming. finally at 8 steps she noticed the 3 of us knelt down and stopped to stare. after a few seconds se decided to turn and slowly trot away. :rockon:
Once gone we were all pretty stoked and in the moment failed to see what we think was a buck bound away on the other side of the river.:doh: At least we know we are in a good place to find deer and we slowly started making our way down the river.


----------



## alpinebowman

Now at the river we slowly started down toward the vehicle. We had only made it approx. 300 yards when Warren spotted a doe right as it poked her head out at 20 yards. after a quick stare down she turned and bounded off. we soon saw another deer heading in the other direction and could only speculate but figured it was a buck. 
We continued on and found plenty of good sign but no other sighting the remainder of the trek. that evening we drove around and checked out a few other roads and clear cuts. one road ended up being just a tiny spur off of the main route but we decided to hike the short distance to the end and look over the cut. I only brought the rifle for the short trek and set up on on landing as Dan made a call. Again within 30 seconds a deer streaked along the edge of the timber. We patiently waited for here to pop out. She finally appeared 120 yards below and stared. We waited for 10 minutes hoping her boyfriend was behind her but he never showed. Eventually the doe bedded right where she popped out and that is where we left her. 
The rest of the evening was quite but beautiful as always.


----------

